# How to stop roosters from fightin



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

I everyone 
I have 2 roosters 1 sablepoot and I have just bought a Pekin rooster and the sablepoot keeps attacking the Pekin so I was just wondering if there is any way of stopping them fighting


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Separate them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They say if there are enough hens, they won't fight. Like 6/8 hens per Roo. I have no experience with this its just what I heard.


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Eat one. Issue solved.


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

If I introduce a new Roo, I gauze wrap and then duct tape the nails and spurs on both birds and let them work it out. They NEED to work it out. The whole chicken pecking order thing. But, with the gauze and duct tape, they cannot hurt one another. 

If you do not do s'thing they will still fight, it is their nature, and s'one will get hurt.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Duct tape solves all problems.... ;-). Great idea!


----------

